

Ask HN: Can you mimic this scroll behaviour for browser/OS? - Enideo
http://enideo.com/#scroll-gears

======
latentflip
I haven't tried, but I think this should be very easy to implement as a Google
Chrome extension, if it hasn't been done already.

Just had a quick look, and there is this extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/eochlhpceohhhfog...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/eochlhpceohhhfogfeladaifggikcjhk)

That could be a pretty good starting point to build one that scrolls based on
the mousewheel rather than choosing an option.

------
spcmnspff
Maybe I'm understanding it wrong, but can't you just middle click and move
your mouse higher/lower than the marker makes it move constantly in that
direction?

------
Enideo
Sorry, should be in Ask HN section, how do you do that?

~~~
fleitz
Don't post a link, post your link in the text box below.

~~~
Enideo
thanks..

------
cubicle67
not sure, but I did have fun playing with the ripples in the header though :)

